# Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?



## Jerkbaitbauer (21. Februar 2011)

Hi ich bräuchte ein paar Tipps was für Farbe man nehmen kann, und wie teuer das ungefähr wird #c Ruderboot ist ein Anka 4,20 m lang,am besten so Billig wie möglich da mein Budget nicht so groß ist,sagen wir mal ich kann so 30-60 € nur ausgeben


----------



## Angelsepp83 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Schau mal hier nach.

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=53136

Vor allem die Vorbereitung zum lackieren ist wichtig. Nen Vereinskollege hat das nur so mal nebenbei gemacht und der Lack hat kein Jahr gehalten. 

MfG Seppel


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Hallo, ich hab schon einige Anka´s lackiert und wieder aufgebaut. Wie schon gesagt muß die Vorbereitung passen. Das heist schleifen, wenn nötig mit Glasfasermatten und Harz ausbessern, wieder schleifen usw.. 
Allerdings bin ich schon lange von herkömmlichen Bootslack weg. Der Kiel bei der Anka wird bei mir immer mit Bauschaum ausgefüllt und auf den Kiel wird eine durchgängige Aluschiene verschraubt die ich auf einer Kantbank vorrichte. Danach wird das Boot mit Harz und Härter in der Gewünschten Farbe durchgerollt. Deckt garantiert beim ersten mal ist nicht teuerer als Bootslack und hält und hält und hält...
mfg


----------



## Lurchi (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Wo gibts solch farbiges Harz ? Oder färbst du es selber ein ? Kannst du was spezielles empfehlen ? Evtl. Bezugsquellen ?

MfG Lurchi


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Für 60€ kriegst Du 2 Liter Polyurethanlack.
Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das für dein Boot ausreichend ist.
Außerdem ist Lack nicht alles. Da fehlt noch Schleifpapier, Reinigungsmaterial, Härter, Verdünnung, evtl. Klarlack...
Wenn Du meinst, dass Du einfach so auf den alten Untergrund lackieren kannst, hast Du später viel Spaß.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Das Harz ist rein weiß und eingefärbt wird es nach wunsch. Bezugsquelle.... Uff Abeit  

@Lurchi für Kaskade Angler is bei Bedarf sicher was machbar...


----------



## Gemini (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

@Anglerprofi05

Welches Harz nimmst du für dein Boot? Ist das Material hier dabei? Da gibts auch entsprechende Zusätze zum Durchfärben.

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d61.html

Und das Zeug kann man einfach aufrollen? Welchen Härter nimmst du?

Fragen über Fragen aber ich will mein Bootchen demnächst auch aufbereiten wenn die weisse Pest endlich weg ist.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

@Gemini

Das was ich in deinem Link finde ist Epoxid also nicht das was ich meine. Da ich es auf Arbeit bekomme und da sehr große gebinde sind muß ich mich erstmal schlau machen wie es genau heist. Es is aber nix anderes als weises Harz mit dazugehöhrigen Härter das man mit Pulverfarben einfärben kann. Und ja das verbindet sich optimal mit den angeschliffenen Epoxituntergrund, is ja nix anderes.
Bin zwar nimmer auf Arbeit aber versuch mich mal fix schlau zu machen...


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Hab meinen Kollegen noch nicht erreicht aber so etwas in der Art meine ich...


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

und den Link vergessen #q

http://www.kaupo.de/Produktkatalog/Streichharz-Polymergips/Acrylic-One.html


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

soviel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben da ich das Ruderbötchen für nen schmalen Taler gekauft habe #c
hier mal ein Bild vom Boot,hab gedacht Antifouling rauf und für den Innenbereich ein 2k-Lack  und fertig ;+


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Nun ja, kommt eben darauf ann wie oft du das machen möchtest. Ich muß bei meiner Anka alle drei - 4 Jahre ran trotz des Harzes.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

also ich will es nicht für die ewigkeit neu machen nur für 1-2 jahre |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

würde das auch so machen ... AF neu
und den Überwasserteil dann anschleifen und nen 2K Lack drauf machen


----------



## canis777 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Hier bekommst du alles was du brauchst und zwar recht preiswert und gute Tipps auch noch wenn du ihn anrufst.

http://www.gfk-tech.de/index.html


----------



## MefoProf (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Hallo,

AF kannst du dir sparen, wenn das Boot an Land liegt.

|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

klar braucht man kein AF .... aber bekomme den alten sch*** da mal wieder runter .... 
da ist es sicher einfacher das richtige (!) AF einfach mal drüber zu pinseln


----------



## MefoProf (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Moin,

ich glaub ums Schleifen kommt man nicht herum, wenn das einigermaßen gut werden soll. Ist also eh ne Heidenarbeit :q. Letztendlich weiß wahrscheinlich auch kein Mensch was da jetzt für ne Farbe drauf ist und womit die sich verträgt oder auch nicht. Viel Spaß bei der Sache. Billig wird es so oder so nicht, da Lack und Materialien doch ganz schön zu buche schlagen.

|wavey:


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

*Hi danke für die ganzen Tipps und links,ich werde das Bötchen wie oben schon geschrieben,Antifouling verpassen und für Innenbereich ein 2k-Lack nehmen #6,kann aber noch dauern da es ja noch Minusgrade draussen sind |evil:,wenn das Boot fertig ist werde ich dann mal Fotos hier einstelln 
*​


----------



## heinmama (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Hallo,

als Unterwasserschutz kannst Du auch Unterbodenschutz nehmen. Das haftet nach dem anschleifen auf allen und ist super abriebfest.(machten die aufden Kuttern immer zuerst auf Alu um einen Haftgrund zu haben). Desweiteren kannste mal nach Lkw Farbe fragen, ist auch sehr schlagfest. Wenn dann noch alles zu teuer ist: Emaille Lack.

Gruß

Heinmama

Viel Spaß noch bei Deinem Projekt.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (23. März 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

*Hi will euch mal das Ergebnis zeigen  innenbreich ein 2k-Lack benutzt (Farbton elfenbein ), außenbereich Army lack Dark olivgrün,für den Boden schwarzes Antifouling von nautical, * *gesamtkosten nur 54 Euro 

1. Bild zeigt Innenbereich * **







*2. geschliffener Außenbereich *






*3. fertig gestrichen *​


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Ruderboot Anka lackieren ?*

Haste fein gemacht! #6


----------

